# Moving to Javea



## Mike LK (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi All
We are considering moving to around Javea and we have 2 children 10 and 12 we are aware of the Elizabeth School but not Javea Int School does anyone know the quality of the school, the approx fees and also if we cannot afford private schooling if anyone has children in the state schools and how difficult it would be to integrate having little ability with Spanish language or written skills.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike LK said:


> Hi All
> We are considering moving to around Javea and we have 2 children 10 and 12 we are aware of the Elizabeth School but not Javea Int School does anyone know the quality of the school, the approx fees and also if we cannot afford private schooling if anyone has children in the state schools and how difficult it would be to integrate having little ability with Spanish language or written skills.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


:welcome:

I know teachers & students at both Lady Elizabeth & Xàbia International College (XIC)

they apparently have similar IGCSE & A level results, but are _very _different, in terms of facilities, ethos & so on

generally if you love one you'll think the other dreadful - so you really would have to visit both, & make a decision yourself



last time I looked the fees were on the websites

your 10 year old is borderline for going into Spanish school - even at that age it could be difficult

I personally wouldn't put a 12 year old into the Spanish system - I have known one or two of that age manage - but they are a tiny minority

we've been here nearly 11 years now - my daughters are 15 & 18 & have been through the Spanish system & thrived - but they were young enough to pick up the languages quickly

& that's not a typo - *languages *plural - all education is in _*both Spanish & Valenciano*_


----------



## Mike LK (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Vicky P (Feb 5, 2015)

*Javea schools*

Hi Mike,

Have you moved to Javea yet?
My friend wrote a post for my blog about the schools not long ago...
I can't post a link, but it is /SNIP/

She said:
The private international schools (much cheaper than private schools in the UK - around €6000 to €9000 per year, depending on their age) follow the British curriculum culminating in GCSEs and A levels and so it will lead on from your childrens education in the UK. The schools communicate in English and so you can easily speak to teachers about your child's progress. etc

My Daughter is 4 and goes to a Private Spanish school in Denia. If you would like any more information just shout 
Vicky


----------

